# Did you ever visit your city's tourist attractions?



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I have heard of New Yorkers who have never been on top of the Empire State or Parisians who have never been to the Eiffel Tower or The Louvre.

I myself is born and raised in HK and I have *never* been to HK Disneyland or even the large Buddha statue on Lantau.

How bout you? Did you ever visit your city's main attractions?


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

I have done everything here. :-]


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

I think I've done them all (the major ones) apart from the *very* new ones such as Wetland Park etc.


----------



## Resident (Aug 18, 2006)

Is the zoo, museums, botanical gardens considered touristy? I've been to all of those places, but not waterworld or elitch gardens. Those are definately tourist destinations.


----------



## Octoman (Nov 16, 2006)

I lived in London for nearly 10 years before I went to visit the Tower of London. Crazy.
I have been to most attractions now though.


----------



## PresidentBjork (Apr 29, 2007)

I was taken to most touristy attractions in London growing up, and have revisited many. However, oddly, I've only recently visited St.Paul's. 
Dunno why it took me so long.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

WANCH said:


> I have heard of New Yorkers who have never been on top of the Empire State or Parisians who have never been to the Eiffel Tower or The Louvre.
> 
> I myself is born and raised in HK and I have *never* been to HK Disneyland or even the large Buddha statue on Lantau.
> 
> How bout you? Did you ever visit your city's main attractions?


The two HK attractions you mention are both pretty new right? The Statue isn't any interesting - don't waste your time going there

I haven't seen all the classic tourist attractions in CPH - for example I've never seen the little mermaid.


----------



## worldwide70rm (Jul 27, 2007)

well ...it is normal living in a city that you should have so many possibility to get to visit monuments and whatever that everytime anyone said ..ok i will go tomorrow then tomorrow and tomorrow again..and also because you must pay ticket entry....at the end it is possible that the sum of all this tomorrow are years...personally I live in Rome...and I have seen the most important famous buildings monuments...but when I was young....now it's more hard to make tourist also if sometime I do it when there are friends to visit the town....and is very funny mixing with foreigner tourist....and heard what they think about your city....I have been inside the Colosseum at least 20 years ago (I'm 36) ...but at least here in Europe from 5 years are become popular in avery city "The White Night" ... (the first was Paris), all monuments, building, everything is open for free all night long...that was made for tourist to but also for the abitants of the cities to go back discover the most beutiful places in their towns.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, I lived abroad for a while, and when I came back to Paris during the hollidays is when I visited some of the famous monuments. Appart from that I never do, and I seldom go to some of the posh tourist areas.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Oelanddk said:


> The two HK attractions you mention are both pretty new right? The Statue isn't any interesting - don't waste your time going there
> 
> I haven't seen all the classic tourist attractions in CPH - for example I've never seen the little mermaid.


Buddha's been around for ages; Disneyland is fairly new having opened in September 2005.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
Just looked it up...it's from 1993...To me it just seems to be a try to make a kinda "historical" turist attraction in HK.


----------



## Cymen (Jan 27, 2003)

I have never been in one of the 3 big museums in Amsterdam.

I did take a canal tour and was stunned how much a liked it, but then it was a special one for architecture.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

I don't think tourist attractions should be just for tourists...they are what the city offer to everyone and even residents should take advantage of them.


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

Living so close to London i'm not sure whether i qualify as a local or a tourist when i visit the city's famous attractions. have to say though as a Londoner/S.E. England resident its quite easy to visit the attractions without noticing as many of them are retail related streets or dept stores.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Sure. I've gone up the Space Needle 30 or 40 times, visited most of Seattle's larger museums, been to the Olympic Sculpture Park a dozen times since it opened this year, gone parasailing twice, visited the Pike Place Market literally several thousand times, taken a few ferry rides for no reason, gone on a couple boat tours with groups from my company...

On the other hand, I've never gone on the Underground Tour, I've never stopped to watch fish being thrown, I've never taken a bus or "duck" tour...

Actually, when I travel I don't do much touristy stuff. I'd rather walk around and see neighborhoods than wander through a museum and miss the city.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

There is probably nothing in NYC right now I cannot say that I have never been to b/c I have been pretty much everywhere.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

been everywhere here twice and bought all the t-shirts. worldwide travel is so much better.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I haven't been to the alot of Toronto's tourist attractions. No CN Tower, no Hockey Hall of Fame, no Queen's Plate, no Gardiner Museum, but yes to the rest.


----------



## svs (Dec 5, 2005)

I have been to almost all of the attractions in LA and most of the ones mentioned for the other cities as well. (Not HK Disneyland which was mentioned but I have been to EuroDisney and Disney World as well as Anaheim. When my kids were young we would go two or three times a year.) 

I really feel sorry for anyone living in one of these great cities who doesn't take advantage of the local attractions. Many of them are educational, not to mention soul satisfying. I can understand not going to Tussaud's Wax Museum in Amsterdam, but how could someone not want to visit the Rijksmuseum or the Van Gogh Museum?


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

The buddha statue accompanies the Po Lin Monastery, one of the more famous monasteries in Hong Kong, and one of the very few tourist attractions on Lantau Island...

the last time I was there was in 1999, and I agree that imho, it's not something very special, it nevertheless gets its job done in attracting tourists, and the monastery is not half bad...

As for me, in HK, I haven't been to the Wetland Park yet, nor Disneyland, and probably a few of the more minor tourist attractions in HK, mostly because they're too far away.

Interestingly, though, I went to the airport five times in one stay!

In SF, there are quite a few things I haven't been to, including the Coit Tower, have never been inside MoMA, nor alcatraz, just drove by the Presidio, Golden Gate Park, never been inside the Legion of Honor nor the Moscone Center.. mostly because my parents never went around those places when i was younger, and its quite adrive away, and friends were never interested in sightseeing

Oh I forgot, I've never ridden a cable car either.


----------

